# Punishment for Astartes



## SoL Berzerker (May 5, 2009)

What would be the punishment for an Astartes that did anything worthy of punishment? 

For example, before Lorgar attacked the Ultramarines, what exactly would have been the punishment for Thiel when he was creating theoreticals for fighting other Astartes? 

I can't recall if anything is mentioned about this.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

I would imagine punishment for an astartes depending on the altercation of course would be something like isolation from their brothers and not allowed to train or pull duty, or allow them to carry weapons or wear their armour. These guys are bio engineered, psycho indoctrinated murder machines, not allowing them to be apart or practice with their fellows would be crushing for these guys in my opinion


----------



## ArkInRev (Feb 16, 2016)

In the old days, the answer to that question was always "death".


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Like the Oldman said: it depends on the offense. It also depends heavily on the chapter, I would imagine. It could be anything from demotion to a penitent quest. For scouts, the potential is being made into a servitor. 

Life is like a shit sandwich: the more bread you have, the less shit you eat. When your at the bottom of the totem pole (scout) you can't afford to lose any bread. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

It depends on the transgression and, more importantly, the Chapter in question. 

Each Chapter has its own rites and rituals, including what it considers to be worthy punishments. Which could be anything as mild as being denied a spot on an assault force and made to stay behind while your brothers gain all the valour (wolves) to being subjected to rounds of physical challenges and duels (fists). For more extreme offenses some astartes will go into a form of enforced solitude, leaving their brothers and going off on their own to seek atonement for their crimes (or merely to die the most glorious death they can find).

Other chapters have very specific punishments- such as the Iron Snakes. An Apothecary that is accused of murdering a brother is sentenced to death by the rite of Oethanar. He is chained to a pillar in the seasca of their home world and the great sea Wyrms of Ithaka are summoned by automated drums to deal out his fate.


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

One minor thing that i remember particularly ultramarines is the brand of a mistake. Is the red helmets a sign of senture and more minor punishment.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Red helmets are the mark of a Sergeant for the Ultramarines.

I'm pretty sure that most Chapters just tie up their errant brothers and boop them on the nose with a feather duster while repeatedly going "NO." Or maybe that's how you punish puppies. It's one of those though.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Battman said:


> One minor thing that i remember particularly ultramarines is the brand of a mistake. Is the red helmets a sign of senture and more minor punishment.


It was, right up until the Word Bearers ambushed Calth during the Heresy. These days it's the sign of a sergeant.


----------



## Doom wolf (Oct 10, 2014)

There's many things, many option...

There's censure. Which I guess is something like "_Shut up you screw that one, and don't open your mouth untill we decide you have something smart to say._" It's a punishement for Grey Knight, too.

But I guess there's also penance quest, or penance crusade, AKA suicide mission.

The Night lords painted their gauntlet red, signaling them as failure, and marking them to death untill they outlived their usefulness.

Death is probably a classic, but I readed a Black Crusade adeventure where one of the player was a dishounoured marines who was sent to inquisitorial custody by their brother. The same happened in the video games space marines where one end up being screened by the inquisition.

You could be demoted from your rank, if you were sergeant or even Captain and found lacking as it happened for Darnath Lysander.

And it wouldn't surprise me that some Blackshield among the Deathwatch are "failure" from some space marines chapter sent into exile by their chapter master...


----------



## LordOfTheWolves (May 28, 2015)

The Son of Horus said:


> I'm pretty sure that most Chapters just tie up their errant brothers and boop them on the nose with a feather duster while repeatedly going "NO." Or maybe that's how you punish puppies


That's just for minor offences. The ultimate punishment a space puppy can endure is the Hoover!


----------



## Struggler (Sep 6, 2016)

Well, in The Outcast Dead, criminal astartes of varying degrees were held prisoner on Terra, under the guard of the custodes. At least, they were up until a group of them broke out as told in said book. This was right at the start of the Heresy, before all but a few higher ups were tainted by Chaos. The criminal astartes, including a World Eater, Thousand Son, 2 Emperor's Children (iirc) and a Son of Horus, were all imprisoned before the Heresy began.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

LordOfTheWolves said:


> That's just for minor offences. The ultimate punishment a space puppy can endure is the Hoover!


And just as I read that, the hoover started up in the other room........ :surprise:


----------

